# Chihuahuas with pink noses?



## Rosiesmum

Having just looked at the pic of lovely little Pretzel, I'm left wondering how common, or otherwise are pink noses in the Chihuahua?

You know, I just can't remember seeing one before. Chocolate yes, pink no 

Is it very rare?

Barbara x


----------



## kotton

hi Rosie's mom...my pretzel's name is actually Kotton...but we call her pretzel occasionally LOL From all I have read, pink noses are not as uncommon in the white chis (i could be wrong though!) that have the "ruby" eyes (these eyes appear red at times). Kotton is one of these...in the right light we call her Devil Dawg because her eyes just glow bright red. Also from what I have read, they are uncommon in the rest of the chis...but again I could be wrong and would be interested in seeing what others say


----------



## Rosiesmum

Thank you, sorry I got confused!
My Chi's have nick names too 

Barbara x


----------



## TLI

Albino Chihuahuas will always have pink noses, and pink eyes.  Some creams have pink noses as well, and as far as I know, cream is the only color that would be acceptable to have the pink nose for showing.


----------



## Rosiesmum

Are they true albinos? I never thought of that.

When I was nursing I worked with a doctor who was albino. Do albino Chihuahuas have any health isssues, do you know?
Thank you.
Barbara x


----------



## kotton

is cream the same as blonde? AKC describes my chi as blonde...and blonde fits according to everything I have read, the pink nose and ruby eyes and fur...she does have light tan on her ears and one spot on her butt...it is so cute LOL


----------



## TLI

Rosiesmum said:


> Are they true albinos? I never thought of that.
> 
> When I was nursing I worked with a doctor who was albino. Do albino Chihuahuas have any health isssues, do you know?
> Thank you.
> Barbara x


They say it is rare in dogs, but does happen. I've read some say that it is just an extreme dilution of the color gene. True Albinism is without pigment anywhere. Dogs with all white fur, pink noses, pink eyes, pink paws, etc, are said to have more health problems than ones with pigment.


----------



## TLI

kotton said:


> is cream the same as blonde? AKC describes my chi as blonde...and blonde fits according to everything I have read, the pink nose and ruby eyes and fur...she does have light tan on her ears and one spot on her butt...it is so cute LOL


These are the colors of the Chihuahua that AKC recognizes.

Colors:

Black 
Black & Tan 
Blue & Tan 
Chocolate 
Chocolate & Tan 
Cream 
Fawn 
Fawn & White 
Red 
Black & Red
Black & Silver 
Black & White 
Black Sabled Fawn 
Black Sabled Silver 
Blue
Blue & White 
Blue Brindled Fawn
Blue Fawn 
Chocolate & White 
Chocolate Blue 
Chocolate Brindled Fawn
Chocolate Sabled Fawn 
Cream & White 
Fawn Brindled Black 
Gold 
Gold & White 
Red & White 
Silver 
Silver & White 
White 

Markings:

Black Brindling 
Black Mask 
Black Sabling 
Merle Markings 
Spotted On White 
White Markings 
Black Mask, White Markings 
Blue Mask 
Cream Markings 
Fawn Markings 
Red Markings


----------



## TLI

Pink noses will be seen on cream colored Chi's. They usually present dark eyes though.


----------



## TashaZ

You probably can't see it clearly in pics of Pebbles but she's cream with a pink nose. Her nose is pink with a brownish lining... i'll try and take a close up of her nose and post it tonight LOL


----------



## TLI

The pink nose is the recessive gene, like L & C are red fawns and have liver colored noses and amber eyes which is the recessive gene. Pretty cool how all of it works out.


----------



## TashaZ

not the best picture LOL but the only one i could find on my work computer.. see how her nose is pink but with a brownish lining


----------



## Rochelle

Sorry as I don't know anything about pink noses other than they are adorable, but if I get another chi, I do believe I'm naming him "Pretzel"!


----------



## huskyluv

My MIL's fawn chi has a pink nose.


----------



## kotton

ok so Kotton is white with cream markings. Her ears are cream and she has this cute little spot on her rump that appeared at about 6 months out of nowhere LOL it is almost like a caramel swirl in ice cream


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Off topic I know.... Bailey has a pink nose, he is a red head.


----------



## jesshan

Light noses are permitted and are not ony with white dogs, it covers chocolate, cream, gold red etc. Normally the light noses are on gogs which have light eyes. The black pigment however is preferred.


----------



## TLI

I believe Bailey's nose is considered liver colored.


----------



## TLI

jesshan said:


> Light noses are permitted and are not ony with white dogs, it covers chocolate, cream, gold red etc. Normally the light noses are on gogs which have light eyes. The black pigment however is preferred.


That's how my two red fawn's are. Liver noses, and amber eyes. Just picked up the recessive gene.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Oh... looks pink to us? lol He does have beautiful amber eyes!


----------



## rcj1095

BaileysMommy said:


> Oh... looks pink to us? lol He does have beautiful amber eyes!


What is Bailey's color??? Is he a chocolate? You said redhead. So you must mean red? He is so dang cute, I just can't stand it.


----------



## TLI

Yeah, the lil livered colored noses do look pinkish.  And so cute too!


----------



## jesshan

They are normally referred to as "self coloured" noses.


----------



## TLI

I've heard them called that color as well.  Guess it just depends on who you ask.


----------



## Yoshismom

Yoshi is Fawn and has chocolate nose. He also has green eyes, but they change from the bright green to more of a hazel sometimes? He also has the glowing red eye's in a lot of pictures so I have to doctor them up;-)

Chibi has a pink nose with Chocolate surrounding it but has dark eyes. He is a White with cream/tan spots.


----------



## TLI

Yoshismom said:


> Yoshi is Fawn and has chocolate nose. He also has green eyes, but they change from the bright green to more of a hazel sometimes? He also has the glowing red eye's in a lot of pictures so I have to doctor them up;-)
> 
> Chibi has a pink nose with Chocolate surrounding it but has dark eyes. He is a White with cream/tan spots.


Chance's is like that too. It looks pink, with a choco outline. :lol: I always hate the red eye in the pics. 

I have noticed that blue and green eyes change shades depending on the light.


----------

